# Alcohol free weekend activities



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi all, I am looking at something to do this weekend that does not involve drinking/spending a small fortune with my friends, particularly in the build up to Ramadan, I would like some suggestions of fun things to do in the UAE that do not cost a ridiculous amount of money or involve being outside for long periods of time.
Am very open to all kinds of activities and want to try something new with my friends (female under 30) 

Suggestions.....?


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

First thing that came to mind is to visit the Dubai Museum 3Dhs entry.

Also have a look at Timeout Dubai, they always have some good ideas.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Go and have a bbq in the sand dunes! There are lots of "made up" tracks in the desert (gatch tracks) and you can drive on them with a normal car, albeit carefully.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

The "Grand Mosque" in Abu Dhabi is a must see if you are going to be here for awhile. I don't know if it will be open to the public during Ramadan so you can go until then....
Good Luck in your adventures......


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Take a drive down to Bur Dubai, park in the multi storey car park across from HSBC by the Creek. Take the Abra Across to Deira for some window shopping and then when you come back have prawn massala and chilli mushrooms at Buhari Restaurant beside the car park. That should cost you about 50 dhs.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mgb said:


> Go and have a bbq in the sand dunes! There are lots of "made up" tracks in the desert (gatch tracks) and you can drive on them with a normal car, albeit carefully.


Note that if driving off-road you should always go in 2 cars in case you get into difficulties.

Other activities - check out all the art galleries and exhibitions, they are always free.
-


----------

